# epson 1400 w/ accurip



## denversol (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey guys and ladies
I have been screen printing for about 2 year. I have always done spot colors with thanslucencys (however you spell it) produced with high end copy mschines, or my home lazer printer for smaller stuff. I always thought I got a pretty good print, well I just hooked up the new 1400 with accurip and the stock claria ink and I could not believe the results. It is amaizing to me how dark these films are. If you can afford it I strongly recomend it


----------



## drivernumberone (Oct 23, 2008)

i just ordered one online yesterday! I can't wait to use it but i don't have the accurip... I will have to save up for that! I can't wait to do big 13x18's! 

Kudos on the new purchase!


----------



## denversol (Aug 26, 2007)

you can download a free trial at www.softwareforscreenprinters.com I am sure you will love it!!


----------



## wear2impress (Feb 22, 2011)

I purchased a regular Epson 1400 - but when printing my films I have to use accurip. My question is: How those little dots that I see from Accurip will affect my spot color print?
I am confused with Accurip! Is there supposed to be little dots when you are printing a spot solor?
Please help me!


----------



## bluemoon (Feb 8, 2009)

wear2impress said:


> I purchased a regular Epson 1400 - but when printing my films I have to use accurip. My question is: How those little dots that I see from Accurip will affect my spot color print?
> I am confused with Accurip! Is there supposed to be little dots when you are printing a spot solor?
> Please help me!


no, no little dots when you print spot colors. AR will print everything as it should be and only print the halftones when they are required.
If you are getting little dots, make sure you are printing separations and not the composite. Also make sure you have "no color correction" selected in your imaging software (photoshop, illustrator, corel or what ever you are using).

pierre


----------

